# sewinning patterns



## cleverbudah (May 10, 2013)

would any of our ladies know where I can buy sewinng patterns in Jontien , Pattaya ,:cheer2:


----------



## BobHG46 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't, but the Pattaya Ladies Club might know.


----------



## cleverbudah (May 10, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

